# establishing residency in Viana do Castelo



## Wendy3491! (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello, I am French and hoping to establish residency in Viana do Castelo, Portugal, and would welcome any advice to that effect and meeting other expats living in Viana.\

I have also lived in North Amrica for many years, especially Canada.


----------



## Saul20 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi Wendy, I would also be interested in advice you receive, as I am about to do the same in or around Viana, I am British. 

Best
Saul


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello everyone, I established residency in Viana in February. The Câmara insisted that I had to be there for 90 days before I could do so, but agreed in the end to date it from when I got my NIF, which was advantageous in my case. Apart from that, they looked at my house purchase deeds and nothing else. I was able to collect my registration certificate the following day. The lady who deals with registration speaks good English.

I’m out of town currently but feel free to ask any questions.


----------

